# Multnomah Shawl



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Here's a shawl .


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Stunning you did a beautiful


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very beautiful


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

beautiful...what is that yarn


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Really beautiful . I love your pattern.


----------



## ladyofcamelot (Jun 19, 2011)

beautiful - love the color


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Very pretty! I love the colors!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Sue Fish said:


> beautiful...what is that yarn


It's a sock yarn. Probably Lorna's Laces or Malabrigo. 1 skein. 425 yards or there a bouts. And it's to perfect gauge without a swatch. LOL.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> It's a sock yarn. Probably Lorna's Laces or Malabrigo. I skein. 425 yards or there a bouts.


thanks ...looks lovely


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Both the yarn and the knitting are beautiful. Very nice job!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl. This one has been in my list for awhile. Yours turned out wonderfully


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl and perfect colors!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Lovely pattern and colour choice! Nice work.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, love all the colors


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Did you have any problems with the lace portion? When I got to the 2nd or 3rd row (don't remember which) it didn't seem to be working out. Maybe I was overthinking at the time. Anyway I ripped out the whole thing and made a different pattern. Just finished it.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

beautiful colors.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Really nice!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been working on one of those for some time now. I had to frog the entire thing once when I discovered that I had yarned over every row instead of every other row. Now, I'm just working on it intermittently. If I ever get it done, I'll be sure to post a pic. Yours is lovely. Good job.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Gorgeous! The yarn you chose really sets the pattern off- very nice!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Very beautiful.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

tvarnas said:


> Did you have any problems with the lace portion? When I got to the 2nd or 3rd row (don't remember which) it didn't seem to be working out. Maybe I was overthinking at the time. Anyway I ripped out the whole thing and made a different pattern. Just finished it.


Because it's finished I don't think I had problems. I don't do problems. LOL I go onto the next project. I have way too many in progress and so that one must have been a breeze for me. I'm not a very patient person.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Because it's finished I don't think I had problems. I don't do problems. LOL I go onto the next project. I have way too many in progress and so that one must have been a breeze for me. I'm not a very patient person.


LOL I'm the same. That's why it's now something else! I do like this one so I'll have to try it again.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Great job. It's beautiful. I also like your blocking board; can you tell me what brand/ where you got it? Thanks


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gawatoc said:


> Great job. It's beautiful. I also like your blocking board; can you tell me what brand/ where you got it? Thanks


I can't remember. Let me think about it and do some searching. But I can tell you it was around $55.

Opps I just found the site. $79.

http://www.guardian-tablepad.com/sewez.html


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's a shawl .


Beautiful.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Wonderful Shawl! One of my favorites to knit.


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lovely work


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

very nice that was one ball of sock yarn was it your own pattern or could share the link it looks an easy pattern ,was it?


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

kentish lady said:


> very nice that was one ball of sock yarn was it your own pattern or could share the link it looks an easy pattern ,was it?


Here's the link

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/multnomah


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

kentish lady said:


> very nice that was one ball of sock yarn was it your own pattern or could share the link it looks an easy pattern ,was it?


It's on Ravelry under the name on this thread.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

kentish lady said:


> very nice that was one ball of sock yarn was it your own pattern or could share the link it looks an easy pattern ,was it?


$25. Not the pattern lol, the yarn.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I can't remember. Let me think about it and do some searching. But I can tell you it was around $55.
> 
> Opps I just found the site. $79.
> 
> http://www.guardian-tablepad.com/sewez.html


Thanks very much.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> lovely!


Yeah for a utilitarian knitter not bad.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely shawl! :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Naneast said:


> Lovely shawl! :thumbup:


Thanks and it's actually quite warm. For the area it covers that is. LOL


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! What size needle did you use? A 3/24" ?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lbg52 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! What size needle did you use? A 3/24" ?


I used whatever the pattern calls for. But I always use a 47"/48" bamboo circ. I do use 16 inch circ for hats if I calls for a size 6 or bigger.

I have a hat now on a #2 48". Just do ML.


----------



## hempshall (Oct 21, 2013)

I like your shawl. It looks to be one that you could use formal or informal.


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks tvarnas for the link :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

hempshall said:


> I like your shawl. It looks to be one that you could use formal or informal.


I think I made because I could. I don't believe I've ever worn a shawl. I must be getting old. Please don't tell anyone. LOL.

And I don't know where I would wear it now expect around the house.


----------



## hempshall (Oct 21, 2013)

I have never worn a shawl before until I purchased one when I was on Hong Kong. The weather was pleasant during the day but at night it was humid but with a touch of coldness as the people there like there air conditioning to be very cold. I found the shawl very handy then. It gave me the warmth I was looking for but my body was not enclosed in a light sweater which would have been too hot. I have used it a lot since then for extra warmth when my back is sore, around my neck as a scarf to keep warmth in and a head scarf when the air is chilly last winter. You'll find it handy when you go to Iceland even if it is bundled up to make a pillow when you are on the plane.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

hempshall said:


> I have never worn a shawl before until I purchased one when I was on Hong Kong. The weather was pleasant during the day but at night it was humid but with a touch of coldness as the people there like there air conditioning to be very cold. I found the shawl very handy then. It gave me the warmth I was looking for but my body was not enclosed in a light sweater which would have been too hot. I have used it a lot since then for extra warmth when my back is sore, around my neck as a scarf to keep warmth in and a head scarf when the air is chilly last winter. You'll find it handy when you go to Iceland even if it is bundled up to make a pillow when you are on the plane.


Ah, I don't plan to take it with me. I really don't see much use for it. It was fun to do. Glad I did it but so over it now. Probably will not make another any time soon.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

It's beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, that is very cool. Love the pattern the yarn colors make!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

lovely


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful. Love the yarn. How did you arrive at the name?


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I love this pattern. Your yarn choice is wonderful. Beautiful job.


----------



## Raubie (May 20, 2013)

Love your shawl.


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## kjw (Jun 5, 2012)

Is there a pattern link? LOVE the colors and pattern!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I like shawls that actually give me some warmth once in awhile as I live in a warm climate and all restaurants, etc. are always cold.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Very pretty! Love that yarn!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Roni Masse said:


> Both the yarn and the knitting are beautiful. Very nice job!


I agree

:thumbup:


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely--and a perfect pattern for a best friend in Oregon!


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Very pretty shawl!


----------



## cooker (Apr 19, 2013)

Love it! What is the pattern?


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Really beautiful yarn and a great pattern.


----------



## jazzsma (Dec 8, 2013)

Beaytiful!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Absolutely love your new shawl!! The colors are fantastic!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful shawl!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Roni Masse said:


> Both the yarn and the knitting are beautiful. Very nice job!


 :thumbup:


----------



## rp1917 (May 3, 2011)

Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

This scarf is lovely. Do you have a link to the pattern please?


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

What a beautiful yarn! Love this!


----------



## Kawall99 (May 22, 2013)

Was it easy and what patten is it I have never done a shawl and really want to try one


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow !~! I live in the SF Bay Area and would use that amazing piece of quality workmanship every day either in my home or out to anywhere and everywhere I go. If you are interested in selling...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty shawl,fantastic work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

It's a beautiful shawl!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

you have inspired me to try a shawl with some of the sock yarn I have. I haven't even tried socks yet!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> Your shawl is beautiful. Love the yarn. How did you arrive at the name?


I didn't arrive at the name. It's on ravlery by that name. Someplace near and dear to the creator in Oregon.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Multnomah is, among other things, a stunning waterfall in OR.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Lynda M Otvos said:


> Multnomah is, among other things, a stunning waterfall in OR.


The original one by the designer was made with a green variegated yarn. She describes the area as very lush and green in the intro to her pattern. ON RAVELRY by the same name. For all those wanting the pattern. And it's free. I'm cheap. With patterns not yarn.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Very pretty shawl and lovely yarn. I, too, am cheap with patterns because there are so many nice ones that are free. I'd rather spend my $ on yarn. I printed the pattern out. Thanks for sharing! :thumbup: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mochamarie said:


> Very pretty shawl and lovely yarn. I, too, am cheap with patterns because there are so many nice ones that are free. I'd rather spend my $ on yarn. I printed the pattern out. Thanks for sharing! :thumbup: :-D :thumbup:


You're welcome. I liked it. Not to hard to do. I would suggest a long circ though. I believe there are over 300 stitches at the top. You'll see in the pattern.


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning , well done


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl and love your color choice!


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Love your shawl, and good color choice. Beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

beautiful job


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great looking shawl. Great colors and looks like a fun knit.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I didn't arrive at the name. It's on ravlery by that name. Someplace near and dear to the creator in Oregon.


Ah, ha! Thanks, WindingRoad! Multnomah Falls is about 10 miles for me as the crow flies. All my visitors get taken there for lunch. In looking at the original shawl on Ravelry, I see its green like the moss that grows on everything around here. The pattern is beautiful and with a name like Multnomah, this pattern goes on my wish list.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> Ah, ha! Thanks, WindingRoad! Multnomah Falls is about 10 miles for me as the crow flies. All my visitors get taken there for lunch. In looking at the original shawl on Ravelry, I see its green like the moss that grows on everything around here. The pattern is beautiful and with a name like Multnomah, this pattern goes on my wish list.


It really was easy. The yarn is sock yarn and the colors were the colors of the variegated yarn. One skein. Only 2 tails. The first one and the last one.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> It really was easy. The yarn is sock yarn and the colors were the colors of the variegated yarn. One skein. Only 2 tails. The first one and the last one.


"only one skein" ...? How big a skein? 50 grams?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> "only one skein" ...? How big a skein? 50 grams?


100 grams. I go by the yardage more than weight, because the yardage can vary quite a bit. The pattern calls for 419 yards I believe. So I use 425. That's what I need for mid calf length socks. That's why I used that sock yarn. I used it instead of making socks. Figured it would look really nice as a shawl instead of socks.

I am making a slouch hat from Ravelry also, (free pattern) with some brindle colored sock yarn. For my trip to Iceland at the end of the month. It's almost done, getting to the top and decreases. Doing ML on #3's, I think, having to judge the amount of yarn left to use most of it, but still have enough to finish.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> 100 grams. I go by the yardage more than weight, because the yardage can vary quite a bit. The pattern calls for 419 yards I believe. So I use 425. That's what I need for mid calf length socks. That's why I used that sock yarn. I used it instead of making socks. Figured it would look really nice as a shawl instead of socks.
> 
> I am making a slouch hat from Ravelry also, (free pattern) with some brindle colored sock yarn. For my trip to Iceland at the end of the month. It's almost done, getting to the top and decreases. Doing ML on #3's, I think, having to judge the amount of yarn left to use most of it, but still have enough to finish.


100 grams - yeah! I'm excited that I have that much in stash. There will be a Multnomah in my future.
A trip to Iceland - what a wonderful adventure; you must share all about it on your return. That hat will come in handy. Are you visiting relatives? Have a wonderful time.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> 100 grams - yeah! I'm excited that I have that much in stash. There will be a Multnomah in my future.
> A trip to Iceland - what a wonderful adventure; you must share all about it on your return. That hat will come in handy. Are you visiting relatives? Have a wonderful time.


No known relatives. LOL. Just a trip. I've flown into Reykjavik 3 times. I decided I should visit the country. Wanna see the Northern Lights among other things.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> No known relatives. LOL. Just a trip. I've flown into Reykjavik 3 times. I decided I should visit the country. Wanna see the Northern Lights among other things.


... Northern Lights - sound delightful.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's a picture of Multnomah Falls frozen over-not an every year occurence.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Lynda M Otvos said:


> Here's a picture of Multnomah Falls frozen over-not an every year occurence.


Thanks, Lynda ... part of me has always wanted to go there and see the falls when frozen ... they other part of me says 'NAW! too cold and damp'. A picture doesn't have that bone-chilling effect and not even the Multnomah Shawl would protect you.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful work! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome, Seedstitch, it's too cold and damp for me too. Pictures are the best thing ever. Think of all the scenes we'd never see were it not for photographers and the film/digital images they bring us. Wild animals, hidden cultures, international events, ceremonies and rituals, celebrations and initiations, sacraments and observances we'd never even know about were it not for photography in all its many forms.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't I just LOVE the colors! You did a great job.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

soneka said:


> Don't I just LOVE the colors! You did a great job.


Thanks. It was kinda fun. Just variegated sock yarn. MadelineTosh I think?


----------



## cartor (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow! Thanks. It,s beautiful!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cartor said:


> Wow! Thanks. It,s beautiful!


Thanks I'm thinking of a friend I might give it to. Some one in Iceland AAMOF.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

This pattern was a gift to me from a friend. I have yet to get it started but I'm looking forward to it..


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

gawatoc said:


> Thanks very much.


I got my blocking boards from KnitPicks. It's like those alphabet blocks that fit together but without the cutouts.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's a shawl .


It is so lovely.. Where did you get the blocking boards with the inches marked on them. That would make blocking faster. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's a shawl .


Really beautiful!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Really exotic looking.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very beautiful love the colour. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Your colors are beautiful!


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

That's stunning!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Love those colors!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

That's a beauty :thumbup: I'm so jealous I shall make one for myself ....and I don't even wear shawls ....


----------



## cyrious (Feb 18, 2015)

please tell me where I can get this pattern. Just what I've been looking for. Thanks.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Scroll to page three and you will find the link on Ravelry shared there. Enjoy.


----------



## cyrious (Feb 18, 2015)

I have it. Thank You.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Very very pretty and the variegated yarn I have would also look stunning in that pattern.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful, I love the pattern and the yarn.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful! It's now on my looooong list of "To do's"


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It's beautiful. The colors developed nicely.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's a shawl .[/quo
> 
> Yes, that is a nice one too.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> It's a sock yarn. Probably Lorna's Laces or Malabrigo. 1 skein. 425 yards or there a bouts. And it's to perfect gauge without a swatch. LOL.


Each knitter's gauge is unigue.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

So pretty—I went out on Sunday just for sock yarn!! ????


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Beautiful ????


----------

